# Hi from GRAVEYARD HOUND



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello from new menber, North Carolina, U.S.A.Getting adjusted to forum, so please bear with me. Thanks.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, G-hound!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

We're a reasonably patient bunch. Welcome to the forum.

_Btw...Happy Birthday Jaege._


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gld to have you here!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum graveyard hound, you'll be adjusted in no time


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Graveyard!


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> Welcome to the forum, G-hound!


Thanks Spooky for the welcome.


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Graveyard!


Thanks for the welcome RoxyBlue or do perfer "Roxy"? Just curios.


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

DarkLore said:


> We're a reasonably patient bunch. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> _Btw...Happy Birthday Jaege._


Thanks for the welcome, DarkLore.


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

IMU said:


> Hello and Welcome!


Thanks for the welcome, IMU


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

GRAVEYARD HOUND said:


> Thanks for the welcome RoxyBlue or do perfer "Roxy"? Just curios.


Either way - most folks here default to "Roxy" because there's less typing involved


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome! Good to see a new face..errr..bearded face here!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

GRAVEYARD HOUND said:


> so please bear with me. Thanks.


Ah, you're a naughty one aren't you? You fit in fine around here. Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome.....nice to meet you.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd welcome you to the forum but the slot for people from North Carolina has been filled try again later..........just kiddin welcome aboard


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yet another newbie from NC.

Welcome to the group.


----------

